# nc haunters



## wilbret

I'm a north Georgia haunter. We had hoped to move to Wilmington (area) a couple years ago, but it didn't work out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hi Foggy! You already know me, but I figured I would chime in anyway.
I'm still in Concord, close to the Speedway and the Drag strip.


----------



## foggyfathoms

hi dave! yes i already know you but its great to see you post anyway!


----------



## ezekiel

If I recall correctly there are quite a few haunters in middle of the state. I live Jacksonville, NC. It is a military town so there is a pretty diverse mix of people which is good for us Halloween enthusiasts.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy

Hey guys Wilson here 45 min se of Raleigh


----------



## stick

Foggyfathoms check out this link for NC members here.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/southeast-home-haunters-d161-who-nor-carolina.html

Erie Pa i have family that lives in Wilson i live 2.5 hours north of you.


----------



## halloween71

DaveintheGrave said:


> Hi Foggy! You already know me, but I figured I would chime in anyway.
> I'm still in Concord, close to the Speedway and the Drag strip.


I am still wanting to come see your haunt.
Since bass pro is at the mall hubby would love to come your way.
So I may try to do that this year.I love your props and would love to see them in person.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy

stick said:


> Foggyfathoms check out this link for NC members here.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/southeast-home-haunters-d161-who-nor-carolina.html
> 
> Erie Pa i have family that lives in Wilson i live 2.5 hours north of you.


Ahh Richmind what a beautiful interstate LOL Seriously though are they freaks like us?


----------



## Guest

halloween71 said:


> I am still wanting to come see your haunt.
> Since bass pro is at the mall hubby would love to come your way.
> So I may try to do that this year.I love your props and would love to see them in person.



I want in on this get- together!!  My hubby loves Bass Pro, too. And I would love to see Dave's haunt!!!


----------



## halloween71

We should do it cathy.How far is concord nc from you?


----------



## foggyfathoms

everybodys pics are amazing! i live near siler city(aunt bee of andy griffith buried there)about a hour from greensboro.kinda the middle of piedmont.


----------



## NOWHINING

Um... I am from West Virginia.... Planning to (I hope) go to SC for Myrtel Beach for the hubby and mine 13th anniv.


----------



## Guest

NOWHINING said:


> Um... I am from West Virginia.... Planning to (I hope) go to SC for Myrtel Beach for the hubby and mine 13th anniv.


let me know when you're in Myrtle Beach ( preferably p.m. me cause I'll probably forget about this thread. LOL) & I'll stop in and say HEY! Me & hubby are in Myrtle Beach quite often.


----------



## Guest

halloween71 said:


> We should do it cathy.How far is concord nc from you?


I think it's about 2 hours... not far at all. How far from you?  
We'll have to plan it on a weekend when they're having drag races.


----------



## Guest

foggyfathoms said:


> everybodys pics are amazing! i live near siler city(aunt bee of andy griffith buried there)about a hour from greensboro.kinda the middle of piedmont.


Foggy- you're less than 2 hours from Dave, right? Maybe you can join us?
Now, who is going to break the news to Dave that there's going to be a party at his house?


----------



## stick

Let's give him the biggest scare of the year and surprise by just showing up one weekend. I am only 4 hours away and would love to see his display.


----------



## halloween71

creeepycathy said:


> I think it's about 2 hours... not far at all. How far from you?
> We'll have to plan it on a weekend when they're having drag races.


I am 3 hours.But like a said we make the trip a couple of times a year to go to the mall.We norm go down on sat and spend the night.
cathy I will let you break the new to dave.He does put his haunt up early right?
I have always wished more haunters lived close to me for make and takes.
Does nc have any make and takes?


----------



## DaveintheGrave

halloween71 said:


> I am still wanting to come see your haunt.
> Since bass pro is at the mall hubby would love to come your way.
> So I may try to do that this year.I love your props and would love to see them in person.





creeepycathy said:


> I want in on this get- together!!  My hubby loves Bass Pro, too. And I would love to see Dave's haunt!!!





halloween71 said:


> I am 3 hours.But like a said we make the trip a couple of times a year to go to the mall.We norm go down on sat and spend the night.
> cathy I will let you break the new to dave.He does put his haunt up early right?
> I have always wished more haunters lived close to me for make and takes.
> Does nc have any make and takes?


Thanks for the compliments, Halloween71. And Cathy too, of course!
Hey, I'd love for you all to be able to stop by sometime. I'm about 3 miles from the Bass Pro Shop.
I'm afraid you would be let down if you're expecting to see a great looking haunt, though. I try my best, but I think my "haunt" could best be described as what Revenant calls "a Halloween yard sale".  The yard really looks it's best only on Halloween day/night, because so many of my props I have to bring inside every night to either protect the electronics and/or deter theft. But, I would have my cemetery fencing up and my huge columns and many of my props out on display. Also, if you give me a heads up when you're coming I can make the effort to put out more decor than I normally would. Plus anything you want to see that's not on display I can drag out of the attic.
Just drop me a PM if you're going to be in the area. I'm not sure if there are any drag races in October. The NASCAR race at CMS is usually the middle of October and they usually throw in a dirt track race or two. I'm sure the schedule is online somewhere.

Halloween71, we used to get together for make-n-takes, but Muffy is kind of the ringleader for the group and she's been dealing with some health problems the past couple of years so the group is kind of disorganized right now. I hope we'll be able to get together again in the future.

I hope to see you all sometime! I'd love to see Foggy's display, too. From the pics it's definitely something to see!


----------



## halloween71

I don't think I would be disapointed at all -you are to modest.
I understand about the props tho.I carry my electric ones that would ruin in the weather in and out everyday and night.And if it rains they don't go out.I have alot that stay out the whole month.
To bad about the make and take.


----------



## Confedhaunter

Hey guys, FNG here. Just checking in to see what's up. Getting ready to start my own prop company on eBay. Also help put on the Latta plantation ghost walk every year. Live in Harrisburg near the speedway.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Good luck with your prop company!

Sounds like you're not too far from me.


----------



## kingschaff

*sc/nc haunters*

Hey....I live in lake wylie sc...south charlotte.. Just wanted to let u know...I am going to the midwest haunters convention this year! I have a lot of props I need to load onto this forum. Just takes soo long.. I just got a new phone so I will be better fellow haunters...I promise!!! Working on a website and pneumatics....see ya soon


----------



## Badger

I live outside Charlotte, own a haunt consulting company specializing in actor training and voice work, and do the convention circuit as do many of you. I would certainly like to meet a few of you if you come down in March for the Mad Monster Party

See my signature for details...


----------



## fazedva

Hi I am new here...an amateur haunter out of Asheboro NC. My husband and I do a haunted barn, this year will be our third year. Would love to make it better this year and meet peeps with GREAT ideas!! 

Faith


----------



## fazedva

http://www.facebook.com/groups/466849736674866/#!/groups/466849736674866/

Join my new group on FB-NC AMATEUR HAUNTERS.


----------



## fazedva

*FB Group*

http://www.facebook.com/groups/466849736674866/#!/groups/466849736674866/


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Welcome to the forum, fazedva ! It's great to see some new locals on here. 

I would join your Facebook group, but I don't have an account. 
Your haunted barn sounds interesting.


----------



## Badger

fazedva said:


> Hi I am new here...an amateur haunter out of Asheboro NC. My husband and I do a haunted barn, this year will be our third year. Would love to make it better this year and meet peeps with GREAT ideas!!
> 
> Faith



I would be more than happy to assist you in making your haunted barn better. Please drop me a line and we can talk... www.rabidbadger.biz


----------



## fazedva

Not sure we could afford to hire a consultant LOL. We do it all on a budget and are trying to make a lot if our props.


----------



## azazel

Charlotte NC here is there a group that meets to discus making props an so forth if so would love to join it an meet some of you


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Azazel---we used to have a group going for a while, but the ring leader of the group (a forum member named "Muffy") has been having some major health problems the past couple of years and the group kind of fell apart. I don't know if we can ever get it going again or not. Muffy wrote to me about a month ago asking me what I thought about getting the group going again. I wrote her right back and never heard another word from her.

I just recently met another forum member who lives in Concord, like me. So, counting you, that's three of us at least. LOL


----------



## kingschaff

Uh, hello!! How can u forget about me, that's four!!! Lol.,, I'm down here in south charlotte, lake Wylie area... I would l


----------



## Mikew8845

greensboro here!!! i will make the drive!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Sorry. I didn't mean to forget about you, kingschaff. I'm just old!! LOL You need to start posting more. 

Welcome to the forum, Mike8845 !


----------



## Muffy

What do you NC haunters think about us starting the group up again after the 1st of the year? You can go to my website and you will find info about our past group and also there is a section with pictures from the meet.n.takes we did at our houses. Everybody think it over.


----------



## Mikew8845

Muffy,
Put me down for that I live in Greensboro!


----------



## Muffy

Thank You Mike we're gonna try and pull it back together.


----------



## cinemafreak

Old Thread, I'll give it a bump. I'm in Raleigh (well, Raleigh side of Garner). I'm looking for other local (and semi-local) haunters.


----------



## HalloScream

Anybody doing the Raleigh Zombie Walk this Saturday night? I think might go down there in search of some bbrraaaiiinnnzzzz


----------



## cinemafreak

HalloScream said:


> Anybody doing the Raleigh Zombie Walk this Saturday night? I think might go down there in search of some bbrraaaiiinnnzzzz


Can you post a link (or provide) any details about this? I can never seem to track them down


----------



## Muffy

Just wanted to let everyone know there is a zombie walk that goes on yearly in Salisbury, NC.. The manager of it is owner of a shop called "Dead Ed's". I talked to him to find out about his walk & how he got it started. He has a facebook page. His shop has great & unusual stuff. Worth making a visit to. This year at the walk he had 2 real zombies from The Walking Dead show.


----------



## Muffy

Ok gang...heres the latest!! Kurtnotkirk out of Winston-Salem is starting a group. We met this last Sat to get aquainted, his friend Kat joined him, she will also be in the group. There has been much talk about these get togethers we use to have. It was such fun & we saw an long line of great home made projects. Everybodies stuff was so different so we all had teaching abilities to bring to the table.

It takes awhile to get a group like this organized but I say lets do it. Kurt has a great agenda planned and looks forward to bringing this all together. Please NC members let us hear from you and tell us where you are. Can any of you travel to the Triad area for meets? For those that want to meet that are long distance, perhaps think about coming 2 - 3 times a year.

Kurt has listed his group on "Meetup", so you can start by joining there. Also he will be making a facebook page that houses info about the group. We probably will see more info after the first of the year so we can get through the holidays. For those that were members of North Carolina Haunters Group, I just wanted to let you all know that I did mention to Kurt that we did not build projects & our group was more of a show & tell with demonstrations on small projects, hope to see his group have more building projects

So Haunters.....keep an eye out on this board for further info!


Momma Muffy


----------



## cinemafreak

That's a tough drive for me, but maybe we can try to have a mirror group in Raleigh doing similar things around the same time.


----------



## Muffy

Thats a great idea cinemafreak! We are just in the cradle stage of this and more information will be coming after the holidays. Please stay in touch with us & we'll post progress news here.


----------



## Muffy

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PTHHS/?fref=nf


Here is the link for the new North Carolina....Piedmont Triad Home Haunters Society. I will also make sure inoromation gets posted here in our Forum.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

cinemafreak said:


> That's a tough drive for me, but maybe we can try to have a mirror group in Raleigh doing similar things around the same time.


Hey Cinemafreak,
That is a really great idea! Would you be okay with heading something like that up? Let me know if you can, and if there is anything I can do to help.

Boo!

Kurt


----------



## kurtnotkirk

fazedva said:


> Hi I am new here...an amateur haunter out of Asheboro NC. My husband and I do a haunted barn, this year will be our third year. Would love to make it better this year and meet peeps with GREAT ideas!!
> 
> Faith


Hi Faith!
I just went and joined your FB group. I'm Kurt, with the Piedmont Triad Home Haunters... I'm an amateur, too. I'm excited to check out your podcasts and see what cool ideas you have! Please drop by and say hello! I will be getting some project stuff up soon.

Happy Haunting,

Kurt


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Badger said:


> I live outside Charlotte, own a haunt consulting company specializing in actor training and voice work, and do the convention circuit as do many of you. I would certainly like to meet a few of you if you come down in March for the Mad Monster Party
> 
> See my signature for details...


Hi Badger!
I have heard of the Mad Monster Party! I'd love to come down and check it out next year! I am happy to see that there are so many people with great stuff going on. 

Seasons Creepings,

Kurt


----------



## Badger

Hi Kurt,

Talked to the organizer of the MMP a couple days ago. They are going to make 2015's party bigger and better than ever. www.themadmonsterparty.com has all the information you need. 

NOTE: I get no kickbacks from promoting the event


----------



## Badger

In case you weren't aware, there is a group called NC Frightseekers that talks mostly about haunted houses in NC/SC and a bit of Virginia.

http://www.nchaunts.com/forum/index.php


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Thought i would say way to the Mid west boy's.


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hey Foggy,
I'm Kurt, here in Winston Salem. There is a push go get people together for builds and general camaraderie. I put together a group on Facebook called the Piedmont Triad Home Haunters Society. There is also a meetup.com group. I met with Muffy, from the previous group, and she gave me some great input on organizing stuff. I am not really going to push anything until after the holidays, but by then I will be raring to go, so I hope you are still interested in at least communicating, and maybe sharing some of your knowledge.
Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi. Take care, and I hope to see you online!

Seasons Creepings,

Kurt


----------



## kurtnotkirk

Hehe, nothing wrong with kickbacks! I pimp stuff for my friends all the time! It might only be a tasty pint, but that's ok! I heard it was going to be great, and I am looking forward to it! Thank you!

Best,

Kurt


----------

